
MilkDrop - zekrioca
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MilkDrop
======
webmaven
What's the current-events trigger that prompted this post?

~~~
garaetjjte
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16333550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16333550)

